# Ist es möglich/sinnvoll ein defektes Netzteil reparieren zu lassen?



## Maddin1987 (12. Dezember 2011)

*Ist es möglich/sinnvoll ein defektes Netzteil reparieren zu lassen?*

Habe durch einen zusammenschluss von Gehäuse und Mainbord (durch falsch gesetzten Abstandshalter) mein "be quiet! DARK POWER PRO BQT P9-650W" geschrottet. 

Meine Frage deshalb; Ist es möglich das reparieren zu lassen? Wenn ja wo und wie teuer in etwa? 

Vielen dank.


----------



## bosso (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Ist es möglich/sinnvoll ein defektes Netzteil reparieren zu lassen?*

würde mich auch intereesieren da ich auch noch ein defektes habe


----------



## brotboy (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Ist es möglich/sinnvoll ein defektes Netzteil reparieren zu lassen?*

Ich hatte vor langer Zeit auch mal ein defektes Netzteil, es hatte zu viel (fragt jetzt bloß nicht, wie!) Saft bekommen. Ich habe es dann geöffnet und da schau mal, nur die Sicherung durchgebrannt.  Halte Ausschau nach einer kleinen Glaskolbensicherung. 

http://www.eagle-cable.com/images/products/900/129.png


----------



## Maddin1987 (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Ist es möglich/sinnvoll ein defektes Netzteil reparieren zu lassen?*

Mhh danke, mal schauen ob ich das Netzteil so ohne weiteres aufbekomme.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Ist es möglich/sinnvoll ein defektes Netzteil reparieren zu lassen?*



Maddin1987 schrieb:


> Habe durch einen zusammenschluss von Gehäuse und Mainbord (durch falsch gesetzten Abstandshalter) mein "be quiet! DARK POWER PRO BQT P9-650W" geschrottet.
> 
> Meine Frage deshalb; Ist es möglich das reparieren zu lassen? Wenn ja wo und wie teuer in etwa?
> 
> Vielen dank.


 Hallo

Bist du dir sicher, dass es das Netzteil ist und nicht andere Komponenten?

Welche Kabel hast du bei dem Netzteil verwendet?


----------



## poiu (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Ist es möglich/sinnvoll ein defektes Netzteil reparieren zu lassen?*

joop würde mich der Frage anschließen, bist du sicher das es das NT ist, normalerweise sollte das bei einem kurzen einfach abschalten


----------



## Soldat0815 (12. Dezember 2011)

Normal geht da eher das Mainboard kaputt.


----------



## der_knoben (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Ist es möglich/sinnvoll ein defektes Netzteil reparieren zu lassen?*



brotboy schrieb:


> Ich hatte vor langer Zeit auch mal ein defektes Netzteil, es hatte zu viel (fragt jetzt bloß nicht, wie!) Saft bekommen. Ich habe es dann geöffnet und da schau mal, nur die Sicherung durchgebrannt.  Halte Ausschau nach einer kleinen Glaskolbensicherung.
> 
> http://www.eagle-cable.com/images/products/900/129.png


 
Das kann dann aber nur ein Schrott NEtzteil gewesen sein. Glaskolbensicherungen werden bei vernünftigen Netzteilen schon ewig nicht mehr verbaut.


----------



## Maddin1987 (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Ist es möglich/sinnvoll ein defektes Netzteil reparieren zu lassen?*

Haben alle Komponenten einzeln probiert. Beim ca. 20 mal starten haben sich nichtmal mehr die Lüfter bewegt. Also ist es warsch. Erst im laufe der Tests abgeraucht. Der Fachhändler hat das soweit bestätigt und guckt nun ob das MB keinen abbekommen hat.



Maddin1987 schrieb:


> Meine Frage deshalb; Ist es möglich das reparieren zu lassen? Wenn ja wo und wie teuer in etwa?
> 
> Vielen dank.


----------



## der_knoben (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Ist es möglich/sinnvoll ein defektes Netzteil reparieren zu lassen?*

In der Regel werden NT nicht repariert, da die Fehlersuche meist zu aufwendig und unwirtschaftlich ist.

Die NT sind heute alle elektronisch abgesichert, und nicht mehr über Schmelz/Glassicherungen. Das einzige, was man bei einem NT wirklich reparieren/tauschen kann, ist der Lüfter.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Ist es möglich/sinnvoll ein defektes Netzteil reparieren zu lassen?*

Ah, OK...

In dem Falle kann es natürlich sein, dass das Netzteil getötet wurde, da sehr oft versucht wurde, das Netzteil mit kurzgeschlossenen Ausgängen einzuschalten. Das findet kein Netzteil gut...


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Ist es möglich/sinnvoll ein defektes Netzteil reparieren zu lassen?*



der_knoben schrieb:


> In der Regel werden NT nicht repariert, da die Fehlersuche meist zu aufwendig und unwirtschaftlich ist.



Oft lohnt sich das, gerade bei teueren NTs. Ich habe schon viele repariert.



der_knoben schrieb:


> Die NT sind heute alle elektronisch abgesichert, und nicht mehr über Schmelz/Glassicherungen. Das einzige, was man bei einem NT wirklich reparieren/tauschen kann, ist der Lüfter.



Das ist Quatsch. Jedes NT hat Schmelzsicherungen, egal ob neu oder alt, billig oder teuer. Und absolut jedes defektes Bauteil im NT ist beschaffbar und austauschbar und sehr günstig im Vergleich zum Neukauf. Das teuerste an der Reparatur ist immer die Arbeitszeit. Im Fall des Defekts durch Überlastung/Kurzschluss ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit hoch, dass der Fehler schnell gefunden ist, die Reparatur könnte sich daher lohnen.


----------



## der_knoben (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Ist es möglich/sinnvoll ein defektes Netzteil reparieren zu lassen?*

Du bist dir sicher, dass ein NT heute noch Schmelzsicherungen hat? Dann würde mein Seasonic X-650 aber nicht mehr angehen, da es einen Kurzschluss durch Wasser verkraften musste. Es läuft aber noch.

Was sagt denn BQ Stefan zum Thema Schmelzsicherung?


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Ist es möglich/sinnvoll ein defektes Netzteil reparieren zu lassen?*



der_knoben schrieb:


> Du bist dir sicher, dass ein NT heute noch Schmelzsicherungen hat?


 
Absolut.

Beschreibe mal näher wie der Kurzschluss entstand, dann sage ich dir wiso dein NT noch läuft.


----------



## der_knoben (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Ist es möglich/sinnvoll ein defektes Netzteil reparieren zu lassen?*

Wasser in der Pumpenelektronik hat zum Abschalten geführt.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Ist es möglich/sinnvoll ein defektes Netzteil reparieren zu lassen?*

Dann war der Kurzschluss (wenn man das überhaupt als solches ansehen kann) auf der Sekundärseite des NTs. Dort ist das NT elektronisch abgesichert und es hat der Überlastschutz ausgelöst. Primärseitig sind alle NTs durch eine klassische Schmelzsicherung abgesichert.


----------



## der_knoben (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Ist es möglich/sinnvoll ein defektes Netzteil reparieren zu lassen?*

Ah, dann kommern wir der Sache schon näher. ICh bin natürlich nur von der Sekundärseite ausgegangen.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Ist es möglich/sinnvoll ein defektes Netzteil reparieren zu lassen?*

Sekundärseitig hatten die PC-Schalt-NTs wiederum noch nie Schmelzsicherungen, jedenfalls kenne ich keine.


----------



## der_knoben (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Ist es möglich/sinnvoll ein defektes Netzteil reparieren zu lassen?*

Dann gehen also bei den billigen NT aufgrund der fehlenden Sekundärseitigen Sicherungen die primären Sicherung futsch.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Ist es möglich/sinnvoll ein defektes Netzteil reparieren zu lassen?*

Ich hatte leider noch nie ein defektes Billig-NT auf dem Tisch. Eins kann ich mit Sicherheit sagen: Wenn die Schmelzsicherung kaputt geht, dann ist in 99,9% aller Fälle noch mehr kaputt. Um die Primärseitige Sicherung, die um die 10A verträgt, nur durch Überlastung zu schrotten, müsste man schon dauerhaft über 2,3kW aus dem NT ziehen. Ich glaube nicht, dass ein Billig-NT das packt.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Ist es möglich/sinnvoll ein defektes Netzteil reparieren zu lassen?*



der_knoben schrieb:


> Du bist dir sicher, dass ein NT heute noch Schmelzsicherungen hat? Dann würde mein Seasonic X-650 aber nicht mehr angehen, da es einen Kurzschluss durch Wasser verkraften musste. Es läuft aber noch.
> 
> Was sagt denn BQ Stefan zum Thema Schmelzsicherung?


Unsere Netzteile haben alle noch Schmelzsicherungen. Manchmal mit einem Schrumpfschlauch überzogen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Ist es möglich/sinnvoll ein defektes Netzteil reparieren zu lassen?*



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Unsere Netzteile haben alle noch Schmelzsicherungen. Manchmal mit einem Schrumpfschlauch überzogen.


 
Aus Kostengründen?
Eine Sicherung, die man wieder einschalten kann ist doch sinnvoller.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Ist es möglich/sinnvoll ein defektes Netzteil reparieren zu lassen?*

Hallo quantenslipstream

Normalerweise brauchst du die Schmelzsicherung nicht, die ist nur aus Sicherheitsgründen verbaut.
Aber wenn diese Sicherung durchgebrannt ist, ist es in der Regel auch nicht mit einem Austausch dieser Sicherung getan


----------



## Maddin1987 (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Ist es möglich/sinnvoll ein defektes Netzteil reparieren zu lassen?*

Habs mal kurz aufgemacht. Gehört das schwarze gummiartige Zeug da überall rein? Kann imho leider keine Fotos machen.  Naja, wenn das Ding wirklich ganz platt ist, habe ich wenigstens n neuen be quiet! Lüfter quasi umsonst bekommen wenn man es positiv sehen möchte^^ 
Den schaden schreibe ich dann mal Lehrgeld ab


----------



## Maddin1987 (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Ist es möglich/sinnvoll ein defektes Netzteil reparieren zu lassen?*



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Hallo quantenslipstream
> 
> Normalerweise brauchst du die Schmelzsicherung nicht, die ist nur aus Sicherheitsgründen verbaut.
> Aber wenn diese Sicherung durchgebrannt ist, ist es in der Regel auch nicht mit einem Austausch dieser Sicherung getan


 
@Stefan
Also Ihr repariert eure Netzteile nicht oder? Hab zwar schon wie gesagt noch mal eins bei euch gekauft, aber wegscheißen möchte ich das Alte trotzdem nur ungerne.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Ist es möglich/sinnvoll ein defektes Netzteil reparieren zu lassen?*

Nun, da du das Netzteil geöffnet hast, ist die von uns gegebene Garantie erloschen, daher ist es nicht möglich, dass wir das Netzteil austauschen können...

Das schwarze gummiartige Zeug ist vermutlich Kleber.


----------



## Maddin1987 (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Ist es möglich/sinnvoll ein defektes Netzteil reparieren zu lassen?*



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Nun, da du das Netzteil geöffnet hast, ist die von uns gegebene Garantie erloschen, daher ist es nicht möglich, dass wir das Netzteil austauschen können...
> Das schwarze gummiartige Zeug ist vermutlich Kleber.



Geöffnet hats der Fachhändel, aber das war nicht meine Frage.

O. k. hab mich nicht ganz verständlich ausgedrückt.

Ich rede von einer Reparatur als bezahlte Serviceleistung, nicht als Garantieleistung. Ihr könnt ja nix dafür^^


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Ist es möglich/sinnvoll ein defektes Netzteil reparieren zu lassen?*

Hallo Maddin1987

Aufgrund der hohen kosten wird eine Reperatur von uns nicht durchgeführt. Ein neues Netzteil wäre preiswerter als 1-2 Stunden Arbeitszeit in Deutschland.


----------



## Maddin1987 (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Ist es möglich/sinnvoll ein defektes Netzteil reparieren zu lassen?*

 O. K. dann bleibt mir ja echt nur der SW-Lüfter...

Danke für die fixe Antwort!


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Ist es möglich/sinnvoll ein defektes Netzteil reparieren zu lassen?*



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Aufgrund der hohen kosten wird eine Reperatur von uns nicht durchgeführt. Ein neues Netzteil wäre preiswerter als 1-2 Stunden Arbeitszeit in Deutschland.


 
Das kann so eigentlich nicht ganz stimmen, denn sonst gäbe es keine Unternehmen, die nichts anderes tun als NTs zu reparieren. Bei NTs bis 50€ kann ich das noch verstehen, aber bei solchen im Wert von weit über 100€ lohnt sich das fast immer. Gerade weil Ihr alle Unterlagen und Schaltpläne von eueren NTs habt und Leute, die die NTs genauestens kennen, würde das ganz schnell gehen und keine 2 Stunden. Ich würde eher sagen, dass Ihr das nicht nötig habt, sich mit sowas zu beschäftigen. Aber ich kann mich natürlich auch irren, da mein Wissen über die Betriebswirtschaft den Kehrwert von dem Elektronikwissen darstellt.


----------

